# Burial Service



## Inscrutable (May 13, 2019)

As a fair guitarist, I have played many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a pauper’s cemetery in the back country. As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost. I finally arrived an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch. I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late. I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didn’t know what else to do, so I started to play. The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. I played out my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. I played like I’ve never played before for this homeless man.  And as I played ‘Amazing Grace,’ the workers began to weep. They wept, I wept, we all wept together. When I finished I packed up my guitar and started for my car. Though my head hung low, my heart was full.  As I opened the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say, “I never seen nothin’ like that before and I’ve been putting in septic tanks for twenty years.”


----------



## smokerjim (May 13, 2019)

funny stuff


----------



## chopsaw (May 13, 2019)

Made me laugh . Third time in 58 years .


----------



## Jabiru (May 14, 2019)

Haha, classic joke. Had me until the end


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 14, 2019)

Yup that was great had me till the end.

Warren


----------



## creek bottom (May 14, 2019)

That was FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## deb.williams (May 14, 2019)

LOL


----------



## Bearcarver (May 14, 2019)

LOL---Surprise Ending!!!
I was expecting he was just at the wrong burial.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (May 14, 2019)

I did not see that coming.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 30, 2019)

That's funny!!!!
Gary


----------



## wbf610 (May 30, 2019)

Lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2019)

Good one. Didn't see where it would be going...JJ


----------

